# Shimano Chronarch Ci4 spool corrosion



## redfish72

I purchased my new Ci4 about 3 months ago. I have fished it about 20 times or so. I wipe it down with damp cloth of warm water after each trip. After it air dries I put it back in a neoprene reel cover. There is not a scratch on it.

So I'm getting ready for a sat trip to Baffin and I'm doing the pre-trip inspection. I pop out the spool and I notice some whitish green specks on the edge of the spool. The side that is next to the main gear had pitting and corrosion build up all along the edge rim of the spool. My real has never been dunked, abused, or neglected in any way. I took it back to Roy's and they called Shimano. Shimano made it right after Roy's described what the spool looked like and they are sending me another spool.

Any one else experience this same issue?


----------



## Dipsay

redfish72 said:


> I purchased my new Ci4 about 3 months ago. I have fished it about 20 times or so. I wipe it down with damp cloth of warm water after each trip. After it air dries I put it back in a neoprene reel cover. There is not a scratch on it.
> 
> So I'm getting ready for a sat trip to Baffin and I'm doing the pre-trip inspection. I pop out the spool and I notice some whitish green specks on the edge of the spool. The side that is next to the main gear had pitting and corrosion build up all along the edge rim of the spool. My real has never been dunked, abused, or neglected in any way. I took it back to Roy's and they called Shimano. Shimano made it right after Roy's described what the spool looked like and they are sending me another spool.
> 
> Any one else experience this same issue?


I have had a customer call me with that very issue. I dont have any other information besides what you have just described. It sounded like he took the exact same care in terms of maintenance. I directed him to Shimano as well...Dip


----------



## Drundel

Having never seen one in person, is the spool still aluminum?


----------



## bakehook

I have a brand new one that will spend the rest of the winter with me in fla. where it will be my top water rig. What I would like is a plan to keep this from happening. 
Pull the spool and wipe down with corrosion x every few days?


----------



## SeaY'all

Unfortunately it takes more than water to get the salt off, which will cause pitting in everything after long periods. I was told by the reel guys at FTU to use a 25% windex to water solution and spray that on. It gets the salt off and its cheaper than some of the other reel cleaning sprays that are out there.


----------



## Lone-Star

I have the same problem on the same side of the spool, pitting/corrosion of the edge, happened within a month and I take very good care of my gear. I break my reels down once a week for a full cleaning. I guess I need to contact Shimano, was really disappointed with this.


----------



## Dan Thorburn

Salt is getting trapped on the spool causing the corrosion. We have our QC guy doing some inspections on a sample we received. We stand behind the product and will make it right if there is an issue.


----------



## redfish72

*Chronarch Ci4 Spool corrosion*

I spoke to another friend that has the same reel. He said he would check his Chronarch Ci4 and call me back. He called me back and was pretty upset because his looked the same way. He's only had his for about 2 months.

Although I'm sure Shimano will rectify any similar claims I'm at odds of what to do. Ive never had this issue with my Core 50mg7 and I never wiped down the spool.. I upgraded from my core to my Ci4 because the materials were supposed to be better for the saltwater environment. Unless I get some updated information from Shimano as to why my Ci4 did this and none of my other Shimano reels I've owed for over 30 years have not i might be putting this puppy on ebay and going back to my core 50mg7's.

I was hoping Bantam might have some updated info on the subject.


----------



## redfish72

*Chronarch Ci4 spool corrosion*

Dan

My apologies. I must have been posting at the same time you posted your updated information on my original post. Thank You for looking into the matter. Please keep us updated.

MD


----------



## cfulbright

Is the spool magnesium or Mg alloy? 

The new spool on the Stradic CI4+ is some sort of magnesium alloy is it going to corrode?


----------



## Dan Thorburn

The spool is A7075 Aluminum like the other reels we build.


----------



## DougM

*CI4*

These are pictures of my CI4 spool. I am the customer that Dispay refers to. The reel is at Shimano but they are having a hard time locating my package (signed for on 12-7). And yes I do wash my reels down with salt away and distilled water after every use. The reel was purchased in October of 2013.


----------



## Lexy1

Wow, it looks bad.
Is this a manufacturer's defect?
I never had this problem with any other Shimano reels.


----------



## Lone-Star

Mine looks pretty much the same, developed within a month despite taking good care of it...I have chronarch 100s that are 15+ years old so it's not like I don't know how to maintain a reel.


----------



## cfulbright

Dan Thorburn said:


> The spool is A7075 Aluminum like the other reels we build.


That picture sure as hell don't look like 7075 aluminum!


----------



## Dan Thorburn

Do you have microscope eyes to tell what material it is in the picture? We are using A7075 which is then anodized. It looks like saltwater sat on the spot where it corroded. Our QC team and the factory people are inspecting the samples we received. I heard about it right before I went on vacation and now I am on the road visiting dealers. I will try to get an update. The good news is that the reels are still under warranty.


----------



## DougM

Just got off the phone with Doug B at Shimano. He told me that my reel
had the first "new version" spool installed and would be shipped to me tomorrow. I do not know what is new about it but he asked me to give him
a report in three weeks.


----------



## Drundel

Interesting. Like others do, I mist and wipe off reels but never take out the spool to wipe it down unless it gets splashed while wade fishing. I guess I will start that from now on too.


----------



## BlueWaveEd

Be interesting to know how you can tell difference in versions.


----------



## Lone-Star

Drundel said:


> Interesting. Like others do, I mist and wipe off reels but never take out the spool to wipe it down unless it gets splashed while wade fishing. I guess I will start that from now on too.


My old chronarchs I mist and dry off after each trip and then break down once a week for a full cleaning.

Ive found with this new chronarch it has to be broken down after every trip because of the build up the develops along the edges of the frame along the spool and elsewhere. I love the way it works when it's clean but it is very high maintenance compared to my old 100s


----------



## colbyntx

You guys were freaking me out! I bought my Ci4 8-17-13 and have used it a ton in the salt. I do wash my equipment down very well after every trip. I'm usually on the road so they get to get in the shower with me. I went to inspect mine closer just now with my +2.50 glasses I use to get up close and personal. I didn't see anything at all wrong??? It will be interesting to see what Shimano finds out.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood

I have had mine since September. Its been on 25+ trips. I took a very close look and not the slightest hint of corrosion on mine.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood

*Pic of mine*

pic



Mike in Friendswood said:


> I have had mine since September. Its been on 25+ trips. I took a very close look and not the slightest hint of corrosion on mine.


----------



## george.maness86

DougM said:


> These are pictures of my CI4 spool. I am the customer that Dispay refers to. The reel is at Shimano but they are having a hard time locating my package (signed for on 12-7). And yes I do wash my reels down with salt away and distilled water after every use. The reel was purchased in October of 2013.


Hope you get another.

This close up looks to me like the reel is hosed down and not dried instead of misting and wiping down. Water alone will not remove the salt and if it sets it is even worse. Anyone can remove their spool to wipe down as it is no different then opening the side to adjust brakes except you pull the spool out as well while open.


----------



## colbyntx

george.maness86 said:


> Hope you get another.
> 
> This close up looks to me like the reel is hosed down and not dried instead of misting and wiping down. Water alone will not remove the salt and if it sets it is even worse. Anyone can remove their spool to wipe down as it is no different then opening the side to adjust brakes except you pull the spool out as well while open.


Hey George,

People are always saying to just mist and wipe down. I have always totally washed my down with a hose or in the shower when I'm on the road. I wash them really good and wash them long enough to get most of the salt out of the line. I have never had a single problem doing this. My oldest reel that I'm still using is an old Chronarch SF and I can't tell you how many times it's been exposed to salt. I do understand the theory of not driving the salt deeper into the reel but to me it's already in there from several hundred casts on a trip. I want to wash mine thoroughly after each trip. Looks like the spools here that are messed up are from folks who just mist and wipe down? I know you see a heck of a lot more reels than I do but I'm sure you only get part of the story because "it's never my fault" attitudes.


----------



## george.maness86

colbyntx said:


> Hey George,
> 
> People are always saying to just mist and wipe down. I have always totally washed my down with a hose or in the shower when I'm on the road. I wash them really good and wash them long enough to get most of the salt out of the line. I have never had a single problem doing this. My oldest reel that I'm still using is an old Chronarch SF and I can't tell you how many times it's been exposed to salt. I do understand the theory of not driving the salt deeper into the reel but to me it's already in there from several hundred casts on a trip. I want to wash mine thoroughly after each trip. Looks like the spools here that are messed up are from folks who just mist and wipe down? I know you see a heck of a lot more reels than I do but I'm sure you only get part of the story because "it's never my fault" attitudes.


They way you are saying you do it is fine and should clean them but thinking on the tuning side it is really bad. Fresh water will leave deposits and push silt and whatever else in the reel and bearings and will drop performance over time if not faster. In the picture I saw salt deposits bad where it was left on the spool. Could be from a long day of fishing, especially with the braid on it soaking up the water. Salt life is a vicious cycle and extra care is needed for everything is all I am saying. If you are worried about spool corrosion, pull it out after every trip and mist it with corrosion x then wipe the spool shaft clean and reinstall. If you get too much on the brakes it will need to be blown off with compressed air where they are only lightly lubed. Check out the post on here that Drundel did about the different lubes action with salt water. I am not saying that anybody doesn't clean their reels after every trip or that they don't even do it good enough. All I am saying is most all corrosion problems or problems for that matter are self inflicted and/or due to lack of maintenance.


----------



## redfish72

*Ci4 Spool*



george.maness86 said:


> They way you are saying you do it is fine and should clean them but thinking on the tuning side it is really bad. Fresh water will leave deposits and push silt and whatever else in the reel and bearings and will drop performance over time if not faster. In the picture I saw salt deposits bad where it was left on the spool. Could be from a long day of fishing, especially with the braid on it soaking up the water. Salt life is a vicious cycle and extra care is needed for everything is all I am saying. If you are worried about spool corrosion, pull it out after every trip and mist it with corrosion x then wipe the spool shaft clean and reinstall. If you get too much on the brakes it will need to be blown off with compressed air where they are only lightly lubed. Check out the post on here that Drundel did about the different lubes action with salt water. I am not saying that anybody doesn't clean their reels after every trip or that they don't even do it good enough. All I am saying is most all corrosion problems or problems for that matter are self inflicted and/or due to lack of maintenance.


George

I think in this particular case there seems to be an issue with the spool material, engineering or the anti-corrosion process on a batch of these spools. There a few people experiencing the same exact issue. I have 6 different Shimano reels sitting in my garage right now. Some are 12 years old curados that I never took the spool out to clean and don't have a spec of corrosion on spool. I don't disagree that a lot of reels that look like ones in this thread look abused or like they weren't taken care of, but that's why I started the post. My spool not only had pitting around the edge it actually had tiny areas where the aluminum was eaten away. Shimano has said that their QA and engineering teams have received samples of like cases. There is defiantly something to these claims and it not lack of maintenance. I have core50mg7 that I have never taken the spool out when I clean my real. It is 3yrs old. It does not have a hint of corrosion on the spool. It does have a little by the drain holes underneath the frame, but it's very little.


----------



## colbyntx

redfish72 said:


> George
> 
> I think in this particular case there seems to be an issue with the spool material, engineering or the anti-corrosion process on a batch of these spools. There a few people experiencing the same exact issue. I have 6 different Shimano reels sitting in my garage right now. Some are 12 years old curados that I never took the spool out to clean and don't have a spec of corrosion on spool. I don't disagree that a lot of reels that look like ones in this thread look abused or like they weren't taken care of, but that's why I started the post. My spool not only had pitting around the edge it actually had tiny areas where the aluminum was eaten away. Shimano has said that their QA and engineering teams have received samples of like cases. There is defiantly something to these claims and it not lack of maintenance. I have core50mg7 that I have never taken the spool out when I clean my real. It is 3yrs old. It does not have a hint of corrosion on the spool. It does have a little by the drain holes underneath the frame, but it's very little.


I agree RF72, it looks like they had a bad batch! I am in manufacturing and know it happens from time to time. It's not a matter of if but when! I have full faith in Shimano to find and fix the problem and make it right.


----------



## george.maness86

redfish72 said:


> George
> 
> I think in this particular case there seems to be an issue with the spool material, engineering or the anti-corrosion process on a batch of these spools. There a few people experiencing the same exact issue. I have 6 different Shimano reels sitting in my garage right now. Some are 12 years old curados that I never took the spool out to clean and don't have a spec of corrosion on spool. I don't disagree that a lot of reels that look like ones in this thread look abused or like they weren't taken care of, but that's why I started the post. My spool not only had pitting around the edge it actually had tiny areas where the aluminum was eaten away. Shimano has said that their QA and engineering teams have received samples of like cases. There is defiantly something to these claims and it not lack of maintenance. I have core50mg7 that I have never taken the spool out when I clean my real. It is 3yrs old. It does not have a hint of corrosion on the spool. It does have a little by the drain holes underneath the frame, but it's very little.


You are probably right about the bad batch as they shouldn't have problems that fast. I was just referring to the close up pic where it appeared to have salt residue on the spool not just at the corrosion point and the residue on the spool shaft. Either they should not have problems this fast weather lack of maintenance is an issue or not. Like others have stated I haven't had an issue with corrosion on my Core 50Mg7 or CH50Mg. Let them get the bugs worked out then Ill buy one. haha Every time something new is pushed out, even with SQ, inspections, testing, and so on, there are always bugs to work out like every time they push out a new iPhone. I always wait a year or two so I get the good revised product without bugs instead of being one of the testers and working the issues out.


----------



## DougM

George the close up pictures that I posted of the corrosion on my spool may look like I do not take care of my equipment. I will assure you that my reels are sprayed with salt away and distilled water, rinsed and wiped dry. The suspected salt on the spool is actually clear finger nail polish that I put over the corrosion.


----------



## george.maness86

Sweet!! At least with the finger nail polish should give you more time sealing it off as long as all the corrosion is dug out. Not trying to say you don't take care of your stuff just stating what I saw initially in the close up which is merely an opinion as I can not see it under a microscope to verify. Even if I did I wouldn't know what the hell I was looking at trying to verify metals as I don't do that for a living nor have I tried it. Keep us updated what Shimano does about this.


----------



## Dan Thorburn

Ok I was just made aware that a running change to the spool has been made. We have a few in stock but a majority have been sent to our service centers in the affected regions.


----------



## colbyntx

Dan Thorburn said:


> Ok I was just made aware that a running change to the spool has been made. We have a few in stock but a majority have been sent to our service centers in the affected regions.


Hey Bantam, Since I got mine in August and that should have been the first batch, can I expect problems? It has been used in salt a lot and good so far but I clean really good.


----------



## BlueWaveEd

Dan - I assume Shimano determined there was an issue with the spool and has corrected same. Is there some way consumers can determine if the reel has a questionable spool? I was planning on purchasing one soon, but have put it on the back burner until this all gets worked out.


----------



## Lexy1

Does this problem look like a "hit and miss" ?
I wonder what's the percentage of users who have this problem.


----------



## topwatrout

I'm glad im not the only one who is experiencing this. I kept quiet because i figured it was just my spool that was getting it. I have the same exact spots showing up on mine and i take great care of all my reels..including mg's and i've never had this problem.

i bet there are alot more people who are experiencing this and will keep quiet/not see this thread.


----------



## G-Money

Just bought mine as a Christmas present to myself and have used it maybe four or five times. I going to look this weekend at mine and see if I have any of this corrosion starting on mine. 

I have a couple of questions about mine but don't want to hijack the corrosion topic. I use two brakes on mine and am pretty disappointed with the casting distance I get with mine. Is the dial set up from 1 to 6 the same as "one brake"? If I put one break and dial to 3 is that a brake and a half?


----------



## abh316

G-Money said:


> Just bought mine as a Christmas present to myself and have used it maybe four or five times. I going to look this weekend at mine and see if I have any of this corrosion starting on mine.
> 
> I have a couple of questions about mine but don't want to hijack the corrosion topic. I use two brakes on mine and am pretty disappointed with the casting distance I get with mine. Is the dial set up from 1 to 6 the same as "one brake"? If I put one break and dial to 3 is that a brake and a half?


i use only 1 brake on and dial it into 2 on the tuning knob on the side. it will cast 1/4 jighead pretty far. dial that into that and adjust your cast control knob accordingly...you should be fine. took me a while to dial mine in


----------



## Dan Thorburn

If you are not having issues then it should not be a problem, or keep an eye on it. Make sure the reels are cleaned well after use. Salt stuck between the spool and the frame is causing the electrolysis. The answer is a slightly thicker spool and a harder anodize. 

The new spools were just released less than 2 weeks ago. I would assume the running change was made this month. 

This is only for customers that are using the reels in saltwater. The freshwater anglers will not have any problems.


----------



## Tigeraggie85

> In response to the spool pitting..... There is a screw on the top inside of the reel. The screw is electroplated, so when mixed with salt water, there is a reaction there and this leads to pitting on the outside of the spool.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


This was posted in a Ci4 review thread on the General forum.

I'm hoping Dan can verify and let me know of any solutions Shimano has planned.


----------



## Dan Thorburn

The issue was directly related to the spool. They made a running change to the design of the spool. I cannot specify everything that was done because the info has not been given to me. I do know there were multiple changes made to correct the issue. 

Other reels in our line up use the same type of screws and do not have the issue. It is not because of the screw. 

In the meantime please make sure the reels are cleaned properly after use. This will prevent any issues until we can get the new spools in significant numbers.


----------



## Dan Thorburn

We will have another small shipment of spools coming in next week. They will be distributed to our service centers and dealers in the affected regions. We will do our best to make sure every affected spool is replaced in time. Spools are not something that can be cranked out quickly unfortunately.


----------



## merle

Maybe it is the spool itself. However, I know the frame (circular corner where the affected side of the spool touches the frame) holds a lot of salt and I have to use a toothpick to get it out. It is the only area of the reel that is hard to get the salt off. At first I would clean and reassembly, probably leaving salt for the frame to touch. Now I let the unassembled reel completely dry for a day so I can re-inspect for any remaining salt residue. I would hate for someone to get a new spool and have the same issue.


----------



## Dan Thorburn

I suggest opening the side plate after the reel has been properly rinsed and cleaned. This will help any remaining water escape from that area. I have been suggesting this for years and do it with my personal reels.


----------



## VetSpeck

Dan, I live in Dallas but fish the saltwater exclusively. Bought the CI4+ in November and have used it on 4 trips so far. Have broken it down completely twice to clean and relube, wash after every day of fishing. Today after breaking down from trip over weekend I noticed this same corrosion and pitting on right side of spool like seen above. My question is what do I need to do to get this problem resolved with Shimano? Take to local service center where I purchased the reel(Southwest Parts and service)? Or, contact Shimano directly and send to them? Thanks


----------



## Dan Thorburn

Give us a call and we will try to get one to you. We have a small shipment coming this week supposedly. We are trying to balance the amount we will receive between the service centers and customers outside of the heavily affected areas.


----------



## ttv092885

*spool*

it happened to both my CI4.i always take care of my reels, raise them n wipe them down after every use but for some reason the spool on the CI4 got chipped.. at first i thought it was my fault.. after talkin to shimano sales rep.. they said they had a problem with the spool doing that.. because the spool and the screw on the inside are made of the a different metal it cause a static that will mess up the spool.. soo if your spool is chip dont worry shimano is making a new spool..i sent them back to shimano n they shipped me a new one no question ask.. or you can go up to FTU they are a authorize repair shop for shimano but it will take alittle longer...


----------



## ttv092885

*new spool*

even if you clean and wipe your reel and spool down it will still happen.. the spool needs more anodize coating.. but shimano will take care of that.. or just get the new curado


----------



## willsoonbfishin

I was thinking about getting a new Ci4+ but now I'm having second thoughts. My go to reel for years have been the CH100 SF. I wash em down after every use, lube em up every now and then and take em in to be cleaned and serviced by a pro every year or two. Low maintenance is my friend.


----------



## colbyntx

willsoonbfishin said:


> I was thinking about getting a new Ci4+ but now I'm having second thoughts. My go to reel for years have been the CH100 SF. I wash em down after every use, lube em up every now and then and take em in to be cleaned and serviced by a pro every year or two. Low maintenance is my friend.


The Ci4+ is not high maintenance. I have had mine since August and only fished saltwater with no problems. There's no doubt if my spool does messes up, Shimano will make it right. They have already found the problem and are correcting it.


----------



## willsoonbfishin

colbyntx said:


> The Ci4+ is not high maintenance. I have had mine since August and only fished saltwater with no problems. There's no doubt if my spool does messes up, Shimano will make it right. They have already found the problem and are correcting it.


So are you saying if I treat the Ci4+ like I said I treat my CH100 SFs that it should be trouble free?


----------



## colbyntx

willsoonbfishin said:


> So are you saying if I treat the Ci4+ like I said I treat my CH100 SFs that it should be trouble free?


I guess??? I don't do anything different to my Ci4 then I do with my SF's. Time will tell.


----------



## txdukklr

i just bought four of them in the last 30 days.

Is there a way to tell if I have the new spool or old?


----------



## colbyntx

txdukklr said:


> i just bought four of them in the last 30 days.
> 
> Is there a way to tell if I have the new spool or old?


 Would be willing to bet it's the old one as they are just rolling out the new spools.


----------



## txdukklr

colbyntx said:


> Would be willing to bet it's the old one as they are just rolling out the new spools.


well thats excellent news after spending over a grand to replace reels that also corroded to quickly!!!!:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## JH1978

i purchased my CI4+ in late dec it has already corroded i contacted shimano and they said send it in i was going to buy another to replace this one while away and roy's here in corpus christi just traded out my spool and gave me new line as well. love this reel


----------



## willsoonbfishin

JH1978 said:


> i purchased my CI4+ in late dec it has already corroded i contacted shimano and they said send it in i was going to buy another to replace this one while away and roy's here in corpus christi just traded out my spool and gave me new line as well. love this reel


That's cool. Did you buy it at Roy's?


----------



## topwatrout

I have two corroded spools and I called them today and they said be sure just to send in the spools with a note, and they'll be returned within 10-14 days with updated ones


----------



## Lone-Star

I took mine to Roy's and they replaced the spool no problem. This is not simply a maintenance problem. No matter how well you maintain your reels, if you got a bad spool it's going to corrode.


----------



## topwatrout

They replaced em no questions asked?


----------



## Lone-Star

topwatrout said:


> They replaced em no questions asked?


 Yes.


----------



## topwatrout

I replaced mine today at FTU. They got them in yesterday, only 20 left.


----------



## jcchapot

I'm in New Orleans and purchased one last November. I've only used it once and haven't noticed the issue but it seems like it's only a matter of time. Anyone in my area know where to get a replacement?


----------



## Aggieholic

So, if I was to order one on Academy's website today, would I be getting the new updated spool?


----------



## Aggieholic

Well, the answer is "NO!" I ordered one, and after a couple of trips and good cleanings, spool corrosion was evident. I returned it and ordered another one because I liked the overall performance and features of this reel. If spool corrosion occurs again, I will return it and go to a different reel.


----------



## colbyntx

Aggieholic said:


> Well, the answer is "NO!" I ordered one, and after a couple of trips and good cleanings, spool corrosion was evident. I returned it and ordered another one because I liked the overall performance and features of this reel. If spool corrosion occurs again, I will return it and go to a different reel.


Mine is holding up great since August for some reason? I am just curious, do you "palm" your reel? When I say palm, I actually hold my reel while fishing with only 2 fingers holding the rod. I do and a few others who do have not had an issue. I think it is discharging the static preventing electrolysis???


----------



## txdukklr

put the new spool on mine and the new one corroded faster then the old.

Not a happy camper


----------



## Aggieholic

Yes. I do "Palm" the reel while fishing. Looks like it's back to the Core.


----------



## cfulbright

Take it back, and spend an extra $50(after Ci4 taxes), and get a Metanium off ebay.

I order from here, its ems shipping so its here in less then a week. http://www.ebay.com/itm/SHIMANO-201...204?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58aed76ac4


----------



## kenny

cfulbright said:


> Take it back, and spend an extra $50(after Ci4 taxes), and get a Metanium off ebay.
> 
> I order from here, its ems shipping so its here in less then a week. http://www.ebay.com/itm/SHIMANO-201...204?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58aed76ac4


Yeah, with that magnesium frame you won't have any corrosion problems at all.:rotfl:


----------



## cfulbright

kenny said:


> Yeah, with that magnesium frame you won't have any corrosion problems at all.:rotfl:


I did a lot of research, and asked a lot of people that have Cores. They don't have problem, and I believe I will not have any corrosion problems.


----------



## DonnyMonty

So has the problem been fixed? I just won 2 of them at the Houston CCA Banquet on May 1, and I'm wondering if I need to return them and pick up two cores. Any thoughts?


----------



## tailinaround90

I didnt see this post until just now, i asked the same question in general discussions earlier today. i bought this reel less than A month ago and I am having this problem already, never been dunked rinsed off everytime, i guess i should call shimano and get a new spool like yall did, its a shame we spend that kind of money on a reel and a month later have to get a new spool.
Also my drag has to be **** near all the way tight before setting the hook or it slips, anyone else have this problem?


----------



## tailinaround90

Here's a pic of mine just starting, obviously they haven't fixed this problem, this reel was bought the last week of April 2014, 3 weeks ago been on 3-4 fishing trips.


----------



## ddakota

One of mine I bought in September started corroding last week. Fished it over the wkd with no issues. Dropped off a trolling motir at FTU yesterday and picked up a replacement spool. Simple, filled out a warranty form and they handed me a new spool. The original lasted 8 months with a LOT of use. It was treated well, cleaned regularly.


----------



## colbyntx

tailinaround90 said:


> I didnt see this post until just now, i asked the same question in general discussions earlier today. i bought this reel less than A month ago and I am having this problem already, never been dunked rinsed off everytime, i guess i should call shimano and get a new spool like yall did, its a shame we spend that kind of money on a reel and a month later have to get a new spool.
> Also my drag has to be **** near all the way tight before setting the hook or it slips, anyone else have this problem?


I have had mine 9 months with no issues. Used a lot in salt. Just got home from a trip and broke it down totally for the first time in a few months. Don't see any problems. As for the drag, not been an issue either. I would like to know why some are having issues while others are not???


----------



## Dan Thorburn

Sorry for the long delay guys. 22 days on the road with limited data coverage and no internet access...and then I got home and had to move to a new place. 

From what we have seen the corrosion happens quicker with reels that are not properly cleaned after use. However, there is still an issue. They have been testing several methods to repair this and have not found one that is 100%. It looks like we may have another spool change in the works. Samples are out being tested as I type this. Let's hope this takes care of the problem. 

For now I suggest removing the spool and cleaning it and the frame after each use. I know it sucks but it will reduce any chance of corrosion.


----------



## txdukklr

I called the service guy a week ago to report that the "new" spools that I had switched to corroded faster then the old ones.

I have four and one reel hadn't seen water it had only been on the boat and started showing corrosion. He sent me new ones immediately and said Shimano is working on a fix and will until it's done. I gave him some other feedback items and he said he was going to Japan shortly and would provide all my feedback.

Actually very nice, prompt and delivered as promised. I'm still a believer in Shimano even if this reel is having some growing pains.


----------



## Dan Thorburn

We just received the newest spool design. They are being sent out to certain markets and anglers for further testing. This is the 3rd generation spool I talked about yesterday.


----------



## txdukklr

Dan Thorburn said:


> We just received the newest spool design. They are being sent out to certain markets and anglers for further testing. This is the 3rd generation spool I talked about yesterday.


how do you tell it's the third gen?

I just got some "new" ones directly from shimano want to see if they are the newest.


----------



## Dan Thorburn

They have not sent these out to the dealers or service centers yet. They are going out for testing and to key individuals that have had repeated problems. Physically there is no way to tell they are different. You would have to do some measurements. I do not have that data right now.


----------



## tailinaround90

I know that Academy is replacing the whole reel if it shows corrosion, I did not have a receipt or box and they replaced it with no questions asked, no paper work or anything. I'll just keep getting a brand new reel until the problem is solved which sounds like they may have it solved now.


----------



## 4thefishofit

hi, i'm new to these forums and i just discovered this thread. i also have discovered this corrosion and chipping on my new reel/spool. anyone know how i can get it replaced?


----------



## Dan Thorburn

Sorry for the delayed response. I have been on a much needed vacation for the past 17 days. 


You can give us a call at 877-577-0600 to obtain a replacement.


----------



## Speck Ops

Does anyone know if FTU has the gen 3 spool? My gen 2 is starting to corrode and I don't want to send my reel to Shimano just to have them change out the spool.


----------



## txdukklr

Dan,

How do I know the gen 3's . Reason i ask is I bought two more from the boat show yesterday and the shimano guy i talked to at the ftu counter did not know if the new ones had gen 2 or 3.

I know with the gen 1-2 you could tell by the vent holes. I have three "older" ci-4's that have the gen 2 spools but wondering if the two new ones will need the new spool as well.


----------



## Dan Thorburn

You can't visually see the difference. You have to use a micrometer to measure the spool dimensions. Its best to just give us a call. The new spools are all in our repair department in a box.


----------



## cfulbright

How can I tell the difference between gen1 and gen2.


----------



## KDubBlast

So would yall say that with the new spool the chronarch Ci4 would be an upgrade from the Core 100mg with the new technology that's out there.


----------



## Dan Thorburn

Its hard to see the slight change from the original spool to the Gen 2. They reduced the radius from a sharp edge to a rounded one. They also changed the anodization process. You can feel the edge of the spool lip, but it is much harder to see it. 


The CI4 has upgrades when compared to the Core. It has a better drag washer, X-Ship and the new SVS braking system. It performs much better.


----------



## txdukklr

Dan,

I called the number listed, the guy who answered didn't know what i was talking about. He promised a call back and I've not heard from him since.

is there someone I can call that already understands what I'm asking. I have four version two spools with pitting and two brand new ci-4's that I want to see if I can figure out if they have the gen 3 spool.


----------



## Dan Thorburn

Send me a PM with your info. I will have someone contact you for further assistance with replacement spools. 


We have 3 call centers and they may not all be aware of the new spools. I will make sure this is corrected.


----------



## Lone-Star

I have what is supposed to be a 3rd gen spool and it looks like the issue may have been resolved. Ive had it about 3 weeks now and no pitting yet. Ive been using it daily for the past three weeks and I am religious about removing and cleaning the spool as soon as I get in. The last 2 spools I had corroded literally within one single day.


----------



## Dan Thorburn

We have some that have been in the testing phase for over 8 months now with no issues.


----------



## Speckled

Dan Thorburn said:


> We have some that have been in the testing phase for over 8 months now with no issues.


Bantam1,

How can I tell if I buy a new Chronarch Ci4+ reel, that it has the newest spool?

Thanks, Dan (always Bantam1 to me!)

Congratulations on your promotion with Shimano . Sorry we won't see you around here much anymore .


----------



## Dan Thorburn

Its almost impossible to tell by looking at the spool. You would need a micrometer. We separated all the reels with the new spools so that they ship to places like LA and TX. 


To my knowledge all of the reels with the older spools are already gone from our warehouse. 


I will still get on here when I can. Just like I have been doing because I like this site and I like Texas


----------

